# Need help with Antec 900!



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Basically, my friend gave me what I'm pretty sure is an antec 900 and I'm trying to get it to work.

The problems: PWR SW, RESET SW, and H.D.D. LED and some other unused cables

I have no idea where these go.

I think my motherboard is a Asrock K7VM4 Motherboard. Remember, I got all these parts off a friend so i have no idea how to do this. 

Where do these PWR SW, RESET SW, and H.D.D. LED go?
Also, I have 2 4 pin ATX +12 volt power cable not used, a floppy power (which I think I don't need) a black wire that says 1394 on it, and a sata cable all not connected. Which ones do i need to connect to get it to work?

All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Please help. :sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your motherboard's manual:
http://download.asrock.com/manual/K7VM4.pdf

You can almost always find motherboard manuals on the internet. Whenever you have trouble with a part, remember, JFGI. :wink:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The manual is your best bet. However, if you don't have any luck with that, take a flashlight and an magnifying glass and look right beside the front panel header and most motherboards have the connection to which pins printed right beside those pins which tell where they go. For example, the Pwr sw or power switch would have that printed beside the pins it goes on.


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried all of these suggestions with no luck at all. I already got the manuel and still have no idea where to keep the 2-pin pwr sw.


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Do I keep these 3 things.... reset sw, pwr sw, h.d.d. sw on the one labeled panel 1?
And I see 1 2pin area labeled CLRCMOS1


----------



## Fishy4Lif3 (Aug 24, 2009)

What about the 1394 wire?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Look in the manual that my team mate *Phædrus2401 * gave you a link to. Find what is called the Front Panel Header....that is where these wires go:


PWR SW, RESET SW, and H.D.D. LED, should also be a speaker plug there to go on the front panel header.

The picture in your motherboard manual tells exactly where each wire goes and what it is hooked to. Do use that link.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The manual has a very clear pic of the layout.
Section 1.3 item #15.


----------

